# Dầu Tràm Con Yêu người bạn thân thiết cho mọi gia đình.



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (7/3/19)

Dầu Tràm một sản phẩm truyền thống đã có mặt hầu hết khắp các gia đình ở vùng đất miền Trung. Hiện nay sản phẩm càng trở nên phổ biến và lan rộng khắp cả nước.
Dầu Tràm được chiết xuất từ tinh dầu thiên nhiên lá cây tràm gió cho hương thơm dịu mát, an toàn và lành tính với làn da của trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Cùng với đó thành phần có chứa hợp chất Eucalyptol và α-terpinol đã mang đến những công dụng tuyệt vời trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe cộng đồng.




Thành phần của dầu tràm có khả năng giữ ấm cơ thể, diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus sẽ giúp cơ thể phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Đặc biệt với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, đối tượng dễ dàng mắc các bệnh như ho, khò khè, cảm lạnh, cám cúm…bởi sức đề kháng yếu thì dầu tràm sẽ làm thay điều đó. Bên cạnh đó hương thơm dịu mát mà dầu tràm mang lại sẽ giúp cơ thể thư giãn và đặc biệt hơn đây chính là khác tinh của côn trùng gây hại và vi khuẩn. Chúng ra biến mất khỏi gia đình bạn, đem đến bầu không khí trong lành, ấm áp và dễ chịu.

Ngoài ra, dầu tràm cũng chính là sản phẩm được yêu chuộng của chị em phụ nữ và một phần không thể thiếu trong liệu pháp làm đẹp. Tinh dầu tràm giúp làm sạch da, loại bỏ nhờn và mụn hiệu quả đem lại làn da trắng sáng và căng mịn.

Chính những công dụng tuyệt vời mà dầu tràm mang lại cho sức khỏe cộng đồng đã làm sản phẩm lan tỏa khắp trong nước và cả ngoài nước. Cùng với đó không thể không kể đến thương hiệu Dầu Tràm Con Yêu, một thương hiệu với sự uy tín và chất lượng sản phẩm hàng dầu cả nước, với mong muốn mang đến cho người tiêu dùng sản phẩm dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất nhất.

Dầu Tràm Con Yêu cam kết từng dòng sản phẩm được sản xuất ra đều đạt tiêu chuẩn của cục tiêu chuẩn đo lường chất lượng đưa ra, với nguồn nguyên liệu tươi xanh ở vùng đất Quảng Trị - Thừa Thiên Huế.

Giờ đây các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm Dầu Tràm Con Yêu ở bất kỳ đâu cùng nhiều phương thức lựa chọn đem lại sự thoãi mái và tiện lợi nhất. Các mẹ có thể mua trực tiếp tại các cơ sở như nhà thuốc tây, Pharmacity, của hàng Mẹ và Bé: Con Cưng và Shop Trẻ Thơ, Hệ thống của hàng tiện lợi: Ministop. Hay đơn giãn hơn chỉ cần ở nhà là đã có thể mua sản phẩm bằng cách mua online thông qua fanpage Dầu Tràm Con Yêu, Lazada, Shoppe, Tiki, Adayroi, VnEpress….sẽ được giao đến tận tay sản phẩm chất lượng và nguyên chất.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yeeu


----------

